# Guerrillas & Counterinsurgency



## BadHouses (Oct 7, 2019)

A story I have in the works is a fictional account of a WWII-esque conflict set primarily within the occupied Paris stand-in. The story will concern itself with the actions of one resistance cell over several years.

I'm looking for highly specific sources and interesting tidbits on irregular warfare which address the particulars of how resistance actions are performed, both successfully and not. The more nuts-and-bolts, the better. (Gimme thread pitch and TPI!) 

Additionally, I'm interested in counterintelligence efforts which will obviously be employed against the resistance by a Gestapo/Abwehr force.

(Examples: Weather Underground creating fake IDs by appropriating the names of deceased infants; FBI abetting a BLA armory robbery while ensuring they stole weapons which had firing pins removed; Hezbollah rolling up a CIA cell by using cell tower data combined with observation and exploiting pathetic opsec practices by CIA agents; FBI agents recruiting people by promising to alleviate their problems with finances or the law.) 

Sources do not need to be WWII related, since the logic of preempting your enemies remains similar, even as technology and ideology changes. Specific examples of leveraging technology are still useful (e.g., false-flag "Polish" anti-Nazi broadcasts pre-Blitzkrieg, secret BBC codes and Nazi Funkspiel, phony letters, etc.) 

Here are some examples of sources I'm tapping. Hopefully they can help you as well:



Allen Dulles - _73 Rules of Spycraft_ (Search terms: grugq, required reading)


Carlos Marighella - _ Mini-Manual of the Urban Guerilla_ (Avail on Marxists dot org)


Gaetano Joe Ilardi - _A Study of al Quaeda’s Use of Intelligence and Counterintelligence_ (Search terms: grugq, required reading)


COINTELPro - Various declassified documents littering the web.


Hezbollah, CIA Pizza Party (Search terms: wired, Hezbollah Pizza Party)


Roger Trinquier - _Modern Warfare: A French View of Counterinsurgency_ (Pdf online) + the movie _The Battle of Algiers_


Gary Brecher - IRA VS. AL QAEDA: I WAS WRONG (In The Exiled magazine)


Gary Brecher - Massacres, Babies and Nukes (In The Exile magazine)


Brian Burrough - _Days of Rage: America's Radical Underground, the FBI, and the Forgotten Age of Revolutionary Violence_ [What NOT to do, lol]


Basically every article on Damn Interesting dot com.
 
Muchos gracias.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Oct 8, 2019)

I'd hit the library and start reading up on French resistance fighters. They were the original Wolverines.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 8, 2019)

You might want to read up on Operation Anthropoid, which was the plan and successful assassination of Reinhard Heydrich, which was the only successful assassination of a senior Nazi official in WWII. While it wasn't executed by the Resistance, per se, it might give you some ideas. There's a movie called _Anthropoid _about it, which I thought was pretty good, but it got mixed reviews.


----------



## BadHouses (Oct 8, 2019)

Irwin said:


> You might want to read up on Operation Anthropoid, which was the plan and successful assassination of Reinhard Heydrich, which was the only successful assassination of a senior Nazi official in WWII. While it wasn't executed by the Resistance, per se, it might give you some ideas. There's a movie called _Anthropoid _about it, which I thought was pretty good, but it got mixed reviews.


I'll check that out for sure, thank you.  I notice on Wikipedia that this particular incident lead to some savage reprisal attacks, something I definitely plan to include.


----------

